# Adds



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Is it just me because I have no patience or is anyone else getting tired of all these adds showing up every time I click on a topic. Or is it something we are going to just have to put up with the new ownership?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ads pay the bills, but there are ways to block them out.

Check this thread out if you haven't already:
viewtopic.php?f=60&t=43658


----------

